# Surrey Meet



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Due to work I am not able to attend any Surrey meetings during the week, but how about a nice Sunday afternoon drive on the 25th September starting at the Kingston venue at 1.30pm and finishing at the Guildford venue.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Ooh, that's my birthday so sounds good to me. All depends on whether the wife has planned anything special for that day. On past experience it seems unlikely :roll: but I'd better check with her before commiting myself.

Put me down as a strong possible.


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

What's the route - A3? or something more interesting..


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

GW1970 said:


> What's the route - A3? or something more interesting..


No A3

Kingston -Esher - Oxshott- Stoke D'Abernon-Leatherhead-Dorking-A25 Shalford-Godalming or could go further south down to Cranleigh and then cut back up to Godalming.

All depends on the price of fuel :lol:


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

That sounds like a lovely route vic, but I'm going to be busy that weekend moving furniture for new carpets :?

I'll try to wriggle and let you guys know :wink:


----------



## plop (Apr 3, 2005)

steveh said:


> Ooh, that's my birthday so sounds good to me. All depends on whether the wife has planned anything special for that day. On past experience it seems unlikely :roll: but I'd better check with her before commiting myself.
> 
> Put me down as a strong possible.


My birthday too !!!! 

I could be up for this one, just need to make sure of no clashes.

Mr Plop


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Lovely route. I'll try and come along


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Sounds good to me, you can count me in.

Joss.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Sorry to those few that were going to attend but I have to now work this Sunday


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Ok no probs - next time. I only live around the corner so to speak.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Ah well, I suppose I'll just have to spend my birthday cleaning the car.


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Hi Vic
Any more thought on a date :roll:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

kam said:


> Hi Vic
> Any more thought on a date :roll:


Sorry Kam but due to working in Hertfordshire on a contract that must be completed by Christmas I not in Surrey much at the moment so no idea when I can arrange a meet.

So if you or Clarko want to arrange something thats fine by me.


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

No problem, will look into it.

K


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Im still keen, only day I cant do is a saturday as Im at college.

Joss.


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Still up for it, let me know


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Just reviving the thread as Im keen for a meet.

Anyone got any suggestions for a venue?


----------



## TT_Jr. (Jul 17, 2002)

Surrey meet seems well overdue; do people still want a weekend point-to-point, or is a regular evening meet preferred?

Obviously Iâ€™m bias to a Guildford venueâ€¦ :roll:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Dont mind wheather its point to point or a venue. I stopped in at the worplesdon place hotel the other day and it was particularly pleasant inside. They also have a decked area by a small lake out the back. A big car park and some decent looking food.

just my 2c


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

J55TTC said:


> Dont mind wheather its point to point or a venue. I stopped in at the worplesdon place hotel the other day and it was particularly pleasant inside. They also have a decked area by a small lake out the back. A big car park and some decent looking food.
> 
> just my 2c


Sounds good, Any dates in mind? If we start taliking dates we might get some interest going.


----------



## TT_Jr. (Jul 17, 2002)

Venue looks good â€" hereâ€™s a link for the bone idle among us http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/13/13503/Worplesdon_Place/Worplesdon 

Weekend of the 29th is booked for me, but anything else is fine.


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

I'm up for this, but seeing as the evenings are now dark by 7pm how about a weekend meeting? Perhaps a Sunday lunchtime or afternoon?

Simon.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Not wanting to highjack this thread, but, if anyone fancies a trip down south this week for a hearty curry, please feel free to join us. The Flower Pots pub is no more than 30mins down the A31 from Guildford.

Vic - I am not trying to nick your locals, just giving them the added benefit of another "local" meet. :wink:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=50638


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

That would have been good Mark but unfortunately I'm going to be in London until gone 6.00 pm so timing would be a bit difficult.

Tdk, a Sunday would be good. Anybody going to suggest some dates.


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

A sunday would be good - 30th of this month??


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

30th is fine for me. Can I propose 13H00 perfect time for lunch and not too early for a pint :roll:

Watcha think?


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Sounds good to me


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Should be ok for me as well.


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

Yup, 30th is fine with me and 1pm is good for lunch for those that want it.

Are we going to go for a cruise afterwards?

Simon.


----------



## TT_Jr. (Jul 17, 2002)

TT_Jr. said:


> Weekend of the 29th is booked for me, but anything else is fine.


Oh well, another time... :?


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

TT_Jr. said:


> TT_Jr. said:
> 
> 
> > Weekend of the 29th is booked for me, but anything else is fine.
> ...


Ok then, how about the following Sunday the 6th November?

Simon.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

The 6th should be ok for me - hopefully.


----------



## TT_Jr. (Jul 17, 2002)

The 6th is fine with me, but if the 30th suits the majority then donâ€™t worry about itâ€¦


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Let's go for the 6th then


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

6th it is then.

Dunno about a cruise as I dont know any cruising roads around that area, does anyone else?


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Cruise would be good; I don't really know the roads around there myself :?


----------



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

I could be tempted along on the 6th - thats my first year anniversary of owning the TT, and havent been to a meet


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

6th is fine for me, car should be ready for then. We can cruise round the kingston one way system, its like a race course.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

so are we doing a surrey meet then???


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm still up for it.


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

So am I, but it would be nice to have a few more people!

Simon.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Sorry chaps, I would love to make it but I'm in Scotland (with the TT!!!  and the Mrs  )

Kev


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

So are we still on for the 6th??


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Im still keen for the 6th and a cruise as well


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

I'm afraid that there is a good chance I won't be able to make this meet now, but won't know 100% until the day.

Simon.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

with so few interested perhaps we need to put this off for a while?

is there another time thats more convenient with everyone?


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Might head over to the LEEK meet, if it doesn't look like the 6th is on.


----------

